# Has anyone heard...



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 16, 2010)

from FairyNuff?

The last I heard she was measuring full term at 31 weeks and had been in hospital to be given steroids for the baby's lungs. This was a couple of weeks ago now, so she'd be about 33 weeks by now and they'd been hoping to keep baby in there 'til 34 weeks.

Just a bit concerned as she hasn't been on for a while and wondering if anyone knows anything?

If you're reading this FairyNuff, I really hope all is okay.


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

From looking at her profile she was on yesterday x

Maybe send her a little PM emma hun then she wont miss it x


----------



## FairyNuff (Sep 19, 2010)

Aw hi  I'm here... lurking! 

I'm still hanging on, checking in and reading posts but haven't posted anything for a while. Am completely exhausted, am indeed 33 weeks now, baby is huuuge but they still don't want to take her out too soon. So I'm up for a few hours, sleeping for a few hours, doing a lot of lying on sofa with cushions propping up ginormous belly.  Am at the hospital every other day for baby heart trace and being scanned every week. 

The consultant says she will be looking for any excuse to deliver as soon as I get to 34 weeks. So not long now, I think. 

As far as the diabetes is going, I'm really struggling with the BG levels, some days I can't eat much and so my levels are dropping quite low and I can't eat enough to keep them up. Seeing the DSN tomorrow so will see what she suggests. She said to knock a couple of units off the insulin if I don't eat much, but that still means 28 units with evening meal so 'a couple of units' won't make difference. 

Had such a scary hypo earlier, I knew I had to eat but I really couldn't understand how to make a sandwich. I'd had a glucose tablet but I guess it wasn't enough to sort my head out. My partner came in and found me crying because the bread board was dirty :/ I knew enough to shout him to come and help me, so that is reassuring!

So all in all I'm ok just very, very tired  thank you so much for thinking about me Emma x


----------



## am64 (Sep 19, 2010)

ooooh good luck fairy xxx nice to hear from you and best of luck with it all x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Fairynuff

Thinking of you over the next few days/weeks - hope all goes well for you and you start to feel much better soon - how lovely a new baby soon!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Sarah. Glad to hear baby is still in there! Got my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well. Take care of yourself, and good luck for the delivery!


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2010)

hi lovley t hear from u , fingers crossed...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2010)

Hoping all goes well my dear!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2010)

FairyNuff said:


> Aw hi  I'm here... lurking!
> 
> I'm still hanging on, checking in and reading posts but haven't posted anything for a while. Am completely exhausted, am indeed 33 weeks now, baby is huuuge but they still don't want to take her out too soon. So I'm up for a few hours, sleeping for a few hours, doing a lot of lying on sofa with cushions propping up ginormous belly.  Am at the hospital every other day for baby heart trace and being scanned every week.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they get you going at 34 weeks, glad your doing ok, Keep it up  xxx


----------



## tracey w (Sep 20, 2010)

yes, good luck, we are all thinking of you, x


----------

